
Wheaton College (Massachusetts) promises full scholarship to student refugees - mbgaxyz
http://wheatoncollege.edu/president/2017/01/31/reaching-out-to-refugees/
======
rayj
This is grandstanding to the elitists in the left, and shenanigans like these
are why Trump & Co. got elected in the first place.

Lower middle class in the Midwest/rest of the USA will see this as a giveaway
to the migrants, and become even more disenfranchised.

If we are going to import immigrants from the rest of the world, let us be
selective upon intellectual and artistic abilities, not on what is politically
trendy today.

~~~
rayj
Edit: yes they are private and can do whatever they want, but if they are
taking federal funding then this should not be tolerated.

------
lykron
While I like this idea, the burden is shifted to the students couldn't get a
scholarship; Students who are probably working to pay for school or have taken
out loans that will take years to pay for.

------
pkaye
Wow a 4 year education there will cost ~$250k.

